# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  موقف عجيب للماوردي مع مؤلفاته

## ماجد المبارك

موقف عجيب للماوردي مع مؤلفاته
قال ابن خلكان في وفياته (3/282): قيل: إنه لم يظهر شيئًا من تصانيفه في حياته، وإنما جمع كلها في موضع، فلما دنت وفاته، قال لشخص يثق إليه: الكتب التي في المكان الفلاني كلها تصنيفي، وإنما لم أظهرها؛ لأني لم أجد نية خالصة لله تعالى، لم يَشُبها كدرٌ، فإن عاينت الموتَ ووقعت في النزع فاجعل يدك في يديّ، فإن قبضتُ عليها وعصرتها، فاعلم أنه لم يُقبل منّي شيء منها، فاعمد إلى الكتب وألقها في دجلة ليلاً، وإن بسطتُ يدي، ولم أقبض على يدك فاعلم أنها قبلت، وأني قد ظفرتُ بما كنتُ أرجوه من النية الخالصة.
قال ذلك الشخص: فلما قارب الموتَ وضعتُ يدي في يده فبسطها، ولم يقبض على يدي، فعلمتُ أنها علامة القبول، فأظهرتُ كتبه بعده.

----------


## النجدية

*بسم الله ...
بارك الله بكم أستاذنا ماجد المبارك، و أشكر لكم هذا النقل الطيب المبارك !!
لله درك يا إمامنا الماوردي !!
والله إن ما سمعته؛ يجعل كل أحد منا يقف وقفات مع نفسه؛ يحاسبها؛ ليتثبت: أأخلص في عمله؟ أم لم يخلص !!
سبحان الله!
إن في سلفنا الصالح - رحمهم الله -مدرسة؛ نجدد بها الإيمان، و نزكي بها النفوس...
جزاكم الله خيرا .
و دمتم في رعاية المولى ..*

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا ,, نقل موفق

----------


## شتا العربي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا
هنا أمور:
* ترجم الخطيب للماوردي، ولم يذكر هذه الواقعة ..
* صدَّر ابن خلكان هذه الواقعة بـ : (قيـل) والأصل في هذا اللفظ أنه للتضعيف
وكذا فعل السبكي في طبقات الشافعية الكبرى 5/269، وأظنه تبع في ذلك ابن خلكان - قال السبكي في ترجمة ابن خلكان (ومن مصنفاته كتاب وفيات الأعيان وهو كتاب جليل) -، لكنه من المعروف أن السبكي محقق، فقال عقب ذِكر هذه الواقعة: (قلت: لعل هذا بالنسبة إلى «الحاوي» وإلا فقد رأيت من مصنَّفاته غيره كثيرا، وعليه خطّه، ومنه ما أُكمِلت قراءته في حياته).اهـ
أقول: ومما يدل على صحة ما ذكره السبكي:
- قول الماوردي في مقدمة الأحكام السلطانية: (ولما كانت الأحكام السلطانية بولاة الأمور أحق، وكان امتزاجها بجميع الأحكام يقطعهم عن تصفحها مع تشاغلهم بالسياسة والتدبير، أفردت لها كتابا امتثلت فيه أمر من لزمت طاعته ...). 
- وفي معجم الأدباء، لياقوت: (قرأت في مجموع لبعض أهل البصرة: تقدَّم القادر بالله إلى أربعة من أئمة المسلمين في أيامه في المذاهب الأربعة، أن يصنِّف له كل واحد منهم مختصرا على مذهبه، فصنَّف له الماوردي «الإقناع»، وصنف له أبوالحسين القُدُوري مختصره المعروف على مذهب أبي حنيفة، وصنف له القاضي أبو محمد عبد الوهاب بن محمد بن نصر المالكي مختصرا آخر، ولا أدري من صنف له على مذهب أحمد، وعرضت عليه، فخرج الخادم إلى أقضى القضاة الماوردي وقال له: يقول لك أمير المؤمنين: حفظ الله عليك دينك، كما حفظت علينا ديننا).اهـ
والله أعلم.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وأنا في شك من هذه الواقعة جملة وتفصيلا

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

تأمَّل قول الخطيب في ترجمة الماوردي -رحمهما الله-:
(وله تصانيف عدَّة في أصول الفقة، وفروعه، وفي غير ذلك ...
مات في يوم الثلاثاء سلخ شهر ربيع الأول من سنة خمسين وأربعمئة، ودُفِنَ من الغد في مقبرة باب حرب، وصلَّيت عليه في جامع المدينة، وكان قد بلغ ستا وثمانين سنة).اهـ
إذا الخطيب اطَّلع على تصانيف عِدَّة للماوردي قبل وفاته .. فكيف يُقال إذن: 
( ... فعلمتُ أنها علامة القبول، فأظهرتُ كتبه بعده).اهـ
والله أعلم وأحكم.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وقد يقول قائل:
يُحمَل قول الخطيب على أنه قد اطلع على تصانيفه بعد وفاته .. 
يقال: اثبت العرش أولا
ثم قد سبق ما ينقض أصل هذا الزعم .. فتبصَّر

----------


## أبو مصعب الأزهري

بوركت أخى الفاضل 
أشرف بن محمد ...
ونفع الله بك 
القول هو ماذهبت إليه وهو ما أميل إليه 
ويظهر رجحانه مع قليل من التأمل ...
ــــ
ومن جميل كتب الماوردى غفر الله له 
التى اطلعت عليها وأحب مراجعتها ..
كتابه الماتع 
( أدب الدنيا والدين )

----------


## عادل ديدو

شكرا لكم

----------

